# Postfix + SSL funktioniert nicht / SUSE



## SAVERSERVER (4. Aug. 2010)

Folgende Veruche brachten bisher nicht den Erfolg:


```
ssl Zertifikate bereits vorhanden unter /etc/apache2/ssl


Öffnen sie nun die Konfigurationsdatei /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
mit einem Editor Ihrer Wahl.

# nano /etc/postfix/main.cf

Ändern Sie nun folgende Zeile der Konfiguration entsprechend ab:

smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/apache2/ssl/<Domain.tld>.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/apache2/ssl/<Domain.tld>.key
myhostname = x706.<Domain.tld>
  

#Fügen Sie nun folgende Zeile am ende der Konfiguration hinzu:
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/apache2/ssl/<Domain.tld>.csr
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom 


Starten Sie nun den Postfix Dienst neu:

# /etc/init.d/postfix restart
```


----------



## Till (5. Aug. 2010)

Wieso nimmst Du denn apache ssl Zertifikate für Postfix? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, das die das gleiche Format haben. Erstelle mal neue Zertifikate für postfix. Das sollte so funktionieren:

openssl genrsa -out /etc/ssl/private/postfix.key 1024
openssl req -new -x509 -key /etc/ssl/private/postfix.key -out /etc/ssl/cert/postfix.pem -days 730


----------



## SAVERSERVER (5. Aug. 2010)

Hi Till,

geht doch ... gerade gelöst ...
Haben das gleiche Format,
Grund ist, dass es ein signiertes Wildcard Zertifikat ist
und ich dann keine Fehlermeldung erhalte.

LÖSUNG:


```
22) SSL Einrichtung unter Postfix (smtp)
########################################

ssl Zertifikate bereits vorhanden unter /etc/apache2/ssl

# cd /etc/postfix

# cp /etc/postfix/main.cf /etc/postfix/main-ORIG.cf
# nano /etc/postfix/main.cf

Folgende suchen und anpassen:

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/apache2/ssl/<Domain.tld>.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/apache2/ssl/<Domain.tld>.key



# cp /etc/postfix/master.cf /etc/postfix/master-ORIG.cf
# nano /etc/postfix/master.cf

Anpassen bzw. kommentar entfernen

submission   inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
  -o smtpd_etrn_restrictions=reject
  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes


Starten Sie nun den Postfix Dienst neu:

# /etc/init.d/postfix restart

TESTEN:

# netstat -ntpl | grep master

AUSGABE:

x705:/etc/postfix # netstat -ntpl | grep master
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8110/master         
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:10025         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8110/master         
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:587             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8110/master         
tcp        0      0 :::25                   :::*                    LISTEN      8110/master         
tcp        0      0 :::587                  :::*                    LISTEN      8110/master         
x705:/etc/postfix #



22.a) Postbox/Thunderbird Einstellungen
#######################################

Postausgang-Server (SMTP)

Server:       smtp.<Domain.tld>     
Port:         587

Sicherheit und Authentifizierung
   x Benutzername und Passwort verwenden
     Benutzername   system@<Domain.tld>
                       x STARTTLS
  (sonst nichts)
```


----------

